# Don't Know the Reason for Pain



## Dennis23 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi, I'm an athlete and lifting heavy weight is also a routine in my daily exercise. I do exercise with my gym partner, and from a couple of days he is facing an issue with his back. For treating the issue he has started to wear weight lifting belt after reading its benefits here https://www.aqfsports.com/blogs/news/definitive-weightlifting-belts-guide , but he is afraid of the actual reason for the pain. Is that occurring due to over stress at his back while lifting weight, or there is an other underlying cause for that pain? Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## akshita (2 mo ago)

Hey, that was a great post and the content was amazing. The way everything explained was very easy to understand and was too elaborated, don't need to search from other different sides to collect more info.RECENTLY I came across an interesting page that has almost every info you ever need and is soo easy to find Skipping for weight loss|Benefits|Effectiveness, Tips for Skipping rope & More ENJOY have a nice day


----------

